# 3 month old male V fur lightening on neck and shoulders



## Kchesterrr (Aug 13, 2020)

So we have a 3 month old male V and recently I’ve noticed his fur lightening on his neck and shoulders. Can anyone tell me if this is normal??


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, it is normal. As long as it is not falling out.
He's probably just growing out some new hair , and it is lighter because of the sun and more activity outside. Finn, my 11 month old male, has similar "markings". He was a uniform copper color as a puppy, now he has "texture and highlights".
Those spots are the front and back of his scapula's, so there will be a lot of movement of skin and coat in those areas.
As long as the fur is thick, tight, and not falling out, he's good.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yes, as gunnr mentions it is normal. u can take a soft brush (silicone type, like a glove) and brush him regularly. it helps the old fur the get removed, promotes healthy new fur growth and the color difference to be less visible. and for the pup to get used to grooming too


----------



## QueenTilly (Jul 7, 2020)

Our 18 week old developed the same spots a bit higher on the neck and the shoulders! It evened out a bit over time but it’s definitely normal!


----------



## Kchesterrr (Aug 13, 2020)

Thank you all so much! Man this forum is helpful!!


----------

